# Interesting theory on how the pyramids were build.



## granfire (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.openculture.com/2011/08/how_the_egyptian_pyramids_were_built.html

I find a few key question (I had anyhow) unanswered, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

Interesting, I may have missed it but has there ever been any evidence found of an "Internal Ramp"


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2013)

that was one of the questions not touched on.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

It is still an interesting and actually plausible theory.....at least considerably better than others I have read.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2013)

I always thought Hebrew slaves with flying saucers built them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

Nah it was aliens with flying saucers that taught the Hebrew slaves how to levitate stones, move them, kick pharos butt, part the Red Sea and get outta Dodge....or Egypt...whatever the case may be


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2013)

:Triggers Egyptological Nonsense Shield:

There is so much speculation, elaboration and fabrication about the monumental structures of Egypt it is hard to know where to start!  Even the 'official' history of the nation is at least partially a fantasy as two pharaohs have been eliminated from the records.

Altho' the amount of labour involved is high, there is nothing mysterious or impossible about the construction of largely solid pyramidal structures.  Even the more elaborately engineered temple complexes do not require any unimaginable devices to make them.  By far the simplest explanation as to how they were built is:

*Rimmer: No, Lister, I mean like the pyramids. How did they move such massive pieces of stone without the aid of modern technology?
Lister: They had massive whips, Rimmer. Massive, massive whips.*

Of course the truth is that the pyramids were a national undertaking for the reverence of the leaders that were considered divine.  Slave labour was not used in their construction and it was an honour to be part of the labour force (with decent pay and conditions too).  The expense involved was enormous by Egypt had the deep coffers required for such projects back then.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 2, 2013)

I've always been inclined to the "Brute force" solution to the pyramid question. Slaves, rollers and whips.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I've always been inclined to the "Brute force" solution to the pyramid question. Slaves, rollers and whips.



I use to as well and I still have no doubt Brute force played a major roll and to some extent slaves but based on some of the archeological evidence of workers villages that has been found near the pyramids I am not so sure that "civil service" and or a "required service" much like some countries require military service today was not a rather large part of it.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2013)

Or you could listen to the one amongst you who knows the subject? :angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> :Triggers Egyptological Nonsense Shield:
> 
> There is so much speculation, elaboration and fabrication about the monumental structures of Egypt it is hard to know where to start!  Even the 'official' history of the nation is at least partially a fantasy as two pharaohs have been eliminated from the records.
> 
> ...



I don't see this theory (and it is just a theory) of internal tunnels as being another "elaboration and fabrication", It is, IMO, plausible. However it does lack proof based on evidence and there would need to be some excavation of the pyramid itself to find such evidence. At lest with this theory, with a little "physical" work, there is a possibility of proving or disproving it...unlike the alien levitation bits which to me is more comic relief than an actual theory


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Or you could listen to the one amongst you who knows the subject? :angel:



You are of course assuming there is only one that knows :angel:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2013)

To date, there is no archaeological evidence for the 'internal tunnels' concept and it is not something that has made much of an impact in the world that real historians and archaeologists inhabit (as opposed to the world that failed architects making a bit of money with left-field-ideas inhabit ).


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> You are of course assuming there is only one that knows :angel:



Do not challenge me, human :eyes glow: {I wanted to put a clip of Apophis here but couldn't find one that was just an eye-glow moment )}.

Of course, I do have to hold my hand up and admit that I've been an engineer for the past seventeen years so my yes-I-*am*-a-real-historian credentials are a little dusty now .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> To date, there is no archaeological evidence for the 'internal tunnels' concept and it is not something that has made much of an impact in the world that real historians and archaeologists inhabit (as opposed to the world that failed architects making a bit of money with left-field-ideas inhabit ).



To date you are right...and I never said it was real....I said it was not an "elaboration and fabrication"...it was at least plausible and it lacked proof.....do I believe it...no....but it is plausible....but since I am getting the feeling form your last two post that you are saying "please be quiet when those with superior knowledge is talking" I shall bow to your superior intellect and leave the conversation.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Do not challenge me, human :eyes glow:.
> 
> Of course, I do have to hold my hand up and admit that I've been an engineer for the past seventeen years so my yes-I-*am*-a-real-historian credentials are a little dusty now .



Perish the thought o mighty Egyptologist.....it was not a challenge....it was a discussion.....sorry if I offended your mighty intellect with my lowly knowledge...you have a nice day....I am done


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2013)

Are you being serious, Xue? Surely not?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

I may have taken this wrong.....my apologies.....the web...and typing is highly subject to personal interpretation......


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2013)

Fear not, it happens all the time - it's the curse of the medium to allow all sorts of misinterpretation of tone and meaning ... especially if you try to mix two tones at once .


----------



## granfire (Nov 2, 2013)

I suppose the internal tunnel is born from the heads of modern day people who could not imagine spending the day outside without A/C when the mercury surpasses 75 degrees, much less the 100s.
It does however not sound too much cooler to me. Then again, around here the heat, once it gets up there, never really subsides during the hot month, and small spaces tend to be stuffy more than anything.



As to labor force, putting the natives to work during time when there was no other work (or war) might have also served to preserve order. Idle hands are the devil's workshop after all.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 2, 2013)

I think whips, brute force, rollers and yes keeping idle hands at work is the way to go!  Really if you look around the world there are lots of pyramids and or structures that we know were built with human labor.  Why should the pyramids be any different?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 2, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> I use to as well and I still have no doubt Brute force played a major roll and to some extent slaves but based on some of the archeological evidence of workers villages that has been found near the pyramids I am not so sure that "civil service" and or a "required service" much like some countries require military service today was not a rather large part of it.



Other than a painful splitting of hairs, what would be the difference (in this context) between "slave" and "required service"? It boils down to "you're going to do this, like it or not".


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 2, 2013)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I always thought Hebrew slaves with flying saucers built them.





Xue Sheng said:


> Nah it was aliens with flying saucers that taught the Hebrew slaves how to levitate stones, move them, kick pharos butt, part the Red Sea and get outta Dodge....or Egypt...whatever the case may be



Both wrong.  They were a mistake.

Unless...

They're proof that gods DO play dice with the universe!


----------



## crushing (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought for sure I was going to see this when I opened this thread.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2013)

A nice, uncluttered, background information article on the BBC about the workforce involved in the construction of the pyramids:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/ancient/egyptians/pyramid_builders_01.shtml


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2013)

And another on construction tools, instruments and methods:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/ancient/egyptians/great_pyramid_01.shtml

With another, rather more fed-up-with-Aliens-claptrap site, just for colour  :

http://www.livescience.com/32616-how-were-the-egyptian-pyramids-built-.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 2, 2013)

And finally, something quite magical:

[video=youtube_share;jCwVGHSqQ7A]http://youtu.be/jCwVGHSqQ7A[/video]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Both wrong.  They were a mistake.
> 
> Unless...
> 
> They're proof that gods DO play dice with the universe!



Nope..it was aliens...SEE!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Rokuta (Nov 3, 2013)

I was always fond of the four spiraling, exernal ramps approach. The incline is manageable and there is no evidence left afterwards because it it taken down when the pyramid is encased in it's casement stones.

Wouldn't the ancient tomb robbers who cut other passages in some of the pyramids have run into an enormous internal ramp system?


----------

